# boost preshure?



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

dose anyone know whats the maximum boost presshure my stock 34 gtr should be putting out as at the mo if i want i can get it to 1.2 bar thats what the mfd shows


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

bump  anyone??


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

1.2 is high for stock, think the 34 should be .8 or .9. Are you certain the ecu is standard? Whats the injector duty showing at that boost level?


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

hello mate i think it was showing about 88 % but 100 % nearing the 1,2 bar . i dont know what sort of ecu its got no aint looked . aint it in the passengers footwell?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

you don't want to run over 1.0 bars on a completely stock car.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

yet to find out what ecu its got ill take it to peices tonight and have a look


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

1.0kg is a safe boot level to run, 1.2kg is at the top end of the safe zone on factory turbos and internals.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

34 gtr turbos can run more boost than the 32/33 tubs cant they?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

yes they can Matt,32/33 turbo's max 1.0 bar,any more and bye bye turbo's,R34 turbo's can be ran at 1.2bar


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

1 bar mate-thats your lot without engine issues.:smokin:

Welcome to the tuning bug


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol at the above

yeah i run 1bar boost and mine made 445 on the dyno, with the Omori ECU (and few other odds and sods)

i woudlnt run it any more than 1bar


----------



## DanVspec (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey buddy, 1.15 bar is the safe limit according to my tuner but even then they need to be in A1 condition. I'm guessing you're boost is due to the decat you have just fitted as the R34 needs a restriction in the front pipe to prevent overboosting, you may want to fit a smaller gasket which should keep it in check.
Oh yeah you get your twin turbo pipe done yet?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

matty32 said:


> lol at the above
> 
> yeah i run 1bar boost and mine made 445 on the dyno, with the Omori ECU (and few other odds and sods)
> 
> i woudlnt run it any more than 1bar


intresting, you have a s1 like me dont you matty? so must be same set up i guess (omori ecu) with S1 only written all over it etc. Mine is running over 1.2 bar as the display goes red. Im almost maxing out injetor duty at 98 %. 


Whats your injector duty? I wonder what my Bhp is then? I was told 500 but i think its more 400 ish. Having read the above maybe it is closer to 500?


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

im running 1.2 bar (mines ecu chip) but im getting some smoke now think one of my turbos seals have gone?? (only get the smoke wen i hold the boost)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> intresting, you have a s1 like me dont you matty? so must be same set up i guess (omori ecu) with S1 only written all over it etc. Mine is running over 1.2 bar as the display goes red. Im almost maxing out injetor duty at 98 %.
> 
> 
> Whats your injector duty? I wonder what my Bhp is then? I was told 500 but i think its more 400 ish. Having read the above maybe it is closer to 500?


i dont drive the car hard and it doesnt see near 100% injector duty

but it must be close at that pace

i dont see the point in anything over 1.2bar for the trade off id rather put uprated turbos on etc


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

ive been offered a tomei ecu thats Mapped for :
Boost UP @ 1.2bar
Higher Rev limiter
Aftermarket Intake filter
Aftermarket Intercooler
Aftermarket Exhaust
Stock Engine
Stock Afm
Stock injectors


is this safe on my car i have trust exhaust hks filters and a decat ??????????????


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

what you guys recon then?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

How much is it then?
It should be fine, but I would get your local tuner to look over it to insure the car is running ok.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

its up for 400 quid , but unsure about the boost pressure as people have said before 1.2 is very high?


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

ANYONE????????????


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

I have run my R34 GT-R on 1.2 boost for 40k + miles, no issues whatsoever:clap:

However I would not buy a pre-mapped ecu, surely it is worth spending a bit extra & getting it mapped for you own set up?

Dave.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I wouldnt run 1.2 bar mate:sadwavey:-1.15 would be safer!:thumbsup:

Or get your money out and get a few extras added to the car before it runs 1.2 bar:clap:


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

hhmmm im going to be parting with alot here anyway i think but if 1.2 is ok on standard tubs and internals ill use it ,, lol ,, is it true my tubs have ceramic internals? and they can crack at 1.2?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

No mate, the 34 has steel internals-the 32s and 33 have ceramic.

I'm sure the car will work ok at 1.2 bar-its just how long for?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I thought 34s were ceramic too, but a slightly better design?

GT-R Turbos


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

ru' said:


> I thought 34s were ceramic too, but a slightly better design?
> 
> GT-R Turbos


They are ceramic but with ball bearings instead of the plain bearings that 
R32/33s have


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

i went thread digging earlyer and found the best thread ever

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/79951-over-1-bar-ceramics-poll.html


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

bigchris350 said:


> i went thread digging earlyer and found the best thread ever
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/79951-over-1-bar-ceramics-poll.html




I guess it depends on the time period and how often the cars were run at 1.2bar that counts?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

save your money mate and buy a apexi or simular for not much more money. Then you can map it to your car. You will get more power and it will be safer. Also as you upgrade more bits all you will need to do is trim the map rather than buy another ecu!


----------

